# Hgh frag for cutting cycle



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello ppl,

Im about to start a cutting cycle in the next weeks. it'll be test for 12 weeks, superdrol for the first 3 weeks and mast p for the last 8 before pct. been looking at peptites to add that'd aid fat loss and came across hgh frag. Whats the best way to add it to such a cycle? Was thinking of adding it in weeks 4-12 @250-500mcg per day. is it long enough to see results or itd be a waste?

Also, timing of the dose: was thinking 250mcg before workout in the evening (i do weight training and cardio right afterwards) and 250mcg before bed, having eaten only protein in both cases. Thing is that i wont have any time to eat any carbs after 6pm or so and ive always been an advocate of the idea of eating carbs right after working out.

Any suggestions on right timing and dosage?

Thanks a lot.

ps. never run peps before


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

weaver said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Im about to start a cutting cycle in the next weeks. it'll be test for 12 weeks, superdrol for the first 3 weeks and mast p for the last 8 before pct. been looking at peptites to add that'd aid fat loss and came across hgh frag. Whats the best way to add it to such a cycle? Was thinking of adding it in weeks 4-12 @250-500mcg per day. is it long enough to see results or itd be a waste?
> 
> ...


 Not 100% but i was under the impression that you had to have HGH frag on an empty stomach and the best time was the morning before some form of cardio.

the idea being you dont eat for as long as possible after.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not 100% but i was under the impression that you had to have HGH frag on an empty stomach and the best time was the morning before some form of cardio.
> 
> the idea being you dont eat for as long as possible after.


 i think you shouldnt eat any carbs or fat but protein is fine...im not 100% sure either


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Pscarb usually recommends 400/500mcg pre cardio fasted and also no point in starving yourself after cardio, as frag doesn't do sh1t afterwards.

No point taking it pre bed... It doesn't burn fat, it releases fatty acids so your body can use them up but it can only do that through physical activity, hence 1hr pre cardio.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Not 100% but i was under the impression that you had to have HGH frag on an empty stomach and the best time was the morning before some form of cardio.
> 
> the idea being you dont eat for as long as possible after.


 Depends really. If you're just going to go home after gym to sit on couch then you may aswell just eat.

Also I don't think the half life is that great either so going hours on end without eating is pointless.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Pscarb usually recommends 400/500mcg pre cardio fasted and also no point in starving yourself after cardio, as frag doesn't do sh1t afterwards.
> 
> No point taking it pre bed... It doesn't burn fat, it releases fatty acids so your body can use them up but it can only do that through physical activity, hence 1hr pre cardio.


 ok will do it pre work out, about 1.5h before cardio. if ur on a budget whats better? 250mcg for longer time or 500mcg for shorter?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

weaver said:


> ok will do it pre work out, about 1.5h before cardio. if ur on a budget whats better? 250mcg for longer time or 500mcg for shorter?


 1 1/2hr may be to long, jab it 45min-1hour before. I always go for 400mcg, I don't see much from it at 250mcg.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> 1 1/2hr may be to long, jab it 45min-1hour before. I always go for 400mcg, I don't see much from it at 250mcg.


 1.5h too long? s**t...i usually do weight training lastin about 1-1.5h

is there any point using it on non-cardio days?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

weaver said:


> 1.5h too long? s**t...i usually do weight training lastin about 1-1.5h
> 
> is there any point using it on non-cardio days?


 Well I've never done it for weight training, so i'm not sure however, weight lifting leans more towards glycogen use though not fat as it needs quick energy to lift weights.

Just keep it simple 3/4 times a week pre fasted cardio easy peesy.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Well I've never done it for weight training, so i'm not sure however, weight lifting leans more towards glycogen use though not fat as it needs quick energy to lift weights.
> 
> Just keep it simple 3/4 times a week pre fasted cardio easy peesy.


 Ill be doing cardio after weight training...there'll a 1.5h gab between the shot and the cardio...you think its too long? its really hard to go to the gym twice :whistling:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

weaver said:


> Ill be doing cardio after weight training...there'll a 1.5h gab between the shot and the cardio...you think its too long? its really hard to go to the gym twice :whistling:


 Do cardio in AM and weights PM before bed


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Or if needs be just shoot it 20mins before instead of 40


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Do cardio in AM and weights PM before bed


 seems like the best option...will be shooting 500mcg 30min before cardio, fasted 2-3 times a week. how long do u stay on empty stomach after cardio? a couple of hours?

also would it be a waste to use on days when I wont be doing am cardio? ill still be doing cardio after weight training..

ps thanks for the answers dude :thumb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

frag is a poor peptide behind GH and GHRP/GHRH peptides for fatloss, if it is in fact all you can use minimum dose would be 500mcg on an empty stomach......

just remember FFA's (Fatty Free Acids) have a peak release after 4hrs so using Frag for this purpose 30min will do sod all really


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Depends really. If you're just going to go home after gym to sit on couch then you may aswell just eat.
> 
> Also I don't think the half life is that great either so going hours on end without eating is pointless.


 Within reason of course.

I dont use frag as I much prefer IPAM MOD combo for its benefits. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> frag is a poor peptide behind GH and GHRP/GHRH peptides for fatloss, if it is in fact all you can use minimum dose would be 500mcg on an empty stomach......
> 
> just remember FFA's (Fatty Free Acids) have a peak release after 4hrs so using Frag for this purpose 30min will do sod all really


 Well that's something I didn't know.


----------

